# Adeptus Miniatures Necron Rumours



## VaUgHaNy86 (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.facebook.com/AdeptusMinatures

Our spies have infiltrated the Nottingham warehouses at Warhammer World and we can guarantee the release of all new plastic NECRON DOOMSCYTHES AND WRAITHS!! Also we have seen what seems to be a mysterious new ork plastic flyer/skimmer! We think it may be a plastic fighta bomba ready for all new 6th edition!! - Sam

So this goes completely against what BoW were saying with regards to the 2nd wave release, guess we'll start seeing leaks from White Dwarf within the next few days I'd imagine

Chris


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Surely if they're changing the AoBR box, they'd have to release deffkoptas as a box, so that's likely the plastic 'skimmer thing'.


----------



## VanquisherMBT (Apr 18, 2012)

They don't "have" to release deffkoptas, this is GW remember, they don't have to release anything you actually might want


----------



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

but i want deffkoptas


----------



## VanquisherMBT (Apr 18, 2012)

And I want medusa, colosus and Griffon artillery in plastic along with new actual decent rough riders, but It's never gonna happen


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

VaUgHaNy86 said:


> http://www.facebook.com/AdeptusMinatures
> 
> Our spies have infiltrated the Nottingham warehouses at Warhammer World and we can guarantee the release of all new plastic NECRON DOOMSCYTHES AND WRAITHS!! Also we have seen what seems to be a mysterious new ork plastic flyer/skimmer! We think it may be a plastic fighta bomba ready for all new 6th edition!! - Sam
> 
> ...



Just because models have been spotted, doesn't mean they're getting an iminant release.... i'll point out that some DE stuff was ready for nearly 2 years and in the warehouse before it was released.

Also, GW will build up a stockpile of goods ready for release. Now.... BoW have already said their would be new plastic Wraiths, the only thing they didn't mention was the Doomscythe.... but, if we're getting an Autumn of flyers... chances are they're just stockpiled for a later date.

That said, its still nice to see that someones spotted actual boxes.... But its hardly an exclusive or anything.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

The daemon Prince took 3 years of being finished and painted before it was released. Mounted daemonettes were over a year. I'm just saying what the Orkie flyer might have been. However, finished product tends to be held at the Studio stage rather than at the warehouse stage. Moulds will have been made, boxes ready to print, but they won't stock-pile and sit on it. Once the go-ahead is given, the product can be mass produced comparatively quickly, but in storage security on leaks is far weaker. 

The DE took years to complete the project, but the stuff finished first would not have been kept in the warehouse whilst the rest of the project was finished. It doesn't work like that.

Also, 'Autumn of Fliers'? Is this the same 'x of Fliers' we've (not) had for the last three years?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

The only thing flying in autumn will be leaves from trees 
any way i was in GW warehouse yesterday and i saw loads of plastic sisters of battle and these stunted bearded fellows on trikes but you will have to just take my word for it as i dint have any proof like a photo


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Yep, i was in the GW warehouse the other day and i found Shergar and Jimmy Hoffa.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

And i found the end of the rainbow and the gateway to Narnia....

In all seriousness though, until we get pics of the white dwarf leak in a week or two, we don't know for sure whats comming in the next release window.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

GrizBe said:


> And i found the end of the rainbow and the gateway to Narnia....
> 
> In all seriousness though, until we get pics of the white dwarf leak in a week or two, we don't know for sure whats comming in the next release window.


it will be another wave of Lord of the rings in may i can just feel it :biggrin:


----------



## VanquisherMBT (Apr 18, 2012)

bitsandkits said:


> it will be another wave of Lord of the rings in may i can just feel it :biggrin:


That would be nice, I would like that allot


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I want a Jimmy Hoffa in plastic!


----------



## nevynxxx (Dec 27, 2011)

SilverTabby said:


> Once the go-ahead is given, the product can be mass produced comparatively quickly, but in storage security on leaks is far weaker.


Not to mention storage = space that could be being used for something else = wasted money...... That's the whole point of our JIT chain supply management systems isn't it?


----------



## the_barwn (Jul 23, 2011)

Kreuger said:


> I want a Jimmy Hoffa in plastic!


Ha ha knowing GW it would be in finecast instead :laugh:


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

the_barwn said:


> Ha ha knowing GW it would be in finecast instead :laugh:


But it would be more appropiate if he was concrete. Think about it.


----------



## the_barwn (Jul 23, 2011)

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH said:


> But it would be more appropiate if he was concrete. Think about it.


True, only if thats where he is though.....


----------



## Fallen DA (Aug 25, 2008)

You didn't happen to see my car keys laying around anywhere did you?


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

where are these photos of necrons

I need to see them


----------



## jieran (Apr 21, 2012)

And i found the end of the rainbow and the gateway to Narnia....

In all seriousness though, until we get pics of the white dwarf leak in a week or two, we don't know for sure whats comming in the next release window.:grin::grin::grin:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

mcmuffin said:


> Yep, i was in the GW warehouse the other day and i found Shergar and Jimmy Hoffa.


Thanks. My brew is all over the monitor now..... :laugh:


----------

